
TripAdvisor stock loses $1B - codermobile
https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2017/11/07/tripadvisor-stock-loses-1b-in-worst-single-day.html
======
hkmurakami
$1B in market cap, not operational losses:

 _TripAdvisor generated $439 million in sales in the third quarter, up 4
percent year-over-year, compared to a mean of Wall Street estimate of $454
million._

~~~
mandeepj
That is also highlighted in the title - TripAdvisor __stock __loses $1B

~~~
hkmurakami
Alas that was not the case at the time of my posting 2 hours ago.

